# Riesen Problem mit Schenker Compact 17 / GPU 2070 Super läuft nicht...



## Lupoc (12. Juni 2020)

Nabend,

ich habe eine riesen Problem mit meinem neuen Laptop. Modell siehe oben. Egal was ich starte, ob youtube oder Furmark, es wird immer nur die GPU der CPU genutzt. Sehe ich Taskmanager dass die 2070 super bei allem mit 0% rumdümpelt.... Das kann doch nicht sein? Im Bios finde ich keine einstellung um auf die 2070 super zu stellen. Unter windows kann ich zwar die interene GPU deaktivieren (Geräte Manager) aber dann stimmt die auslösung der 2070 nicht. kann diese nicht ändern. Auch das aufspielen des aktuellen treibers läuft zwar durch aber ich bekomme teilweise fehlermeldung dass er die 2070 nicht findet wenn die Only OHNE interene Gpu läuft... Was mache ich falsch? Ist die Karte defekt?


----------



## airXgamer (12. Juni 2020)

Es KANN sein, dass das Notebook die GPU nur bei großer Last benutzt und bei geringer Last die iGPU die Grafikarbeit macht. Damit kann die Akkuleistung des Notebooks im Office und Browserbetrieb massiv optimiert werden.

Probier das mal:
Zur dedizierten GPU des Computers umschalten - Ubisoft Kundenservice


----------



## Lupoc (12. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Tipp. Selbst wenn ich den Anwendungen die 2070 zuordne, passiert nichts. Im Taskmanager läuft nur die interne auf 100%.


----------



## airXgamer (12. Juni 2020)

Hast du das mit den Einstellungen im Nvidia Control Pannel mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Lupoc (13. Juni 2020)

Ja, habe ich. Sogar "erzwungen" dass der Laptop die 2070 nehmen soll. Macht er aber nicht. Greift immer auf die interne GPU/CPU zu.


----------

